# post ur pics



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

can you post some pics of your venemous esp, gaboons and cobras please
cheers sam: victory:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thats immense!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Some stunners there m8 well done


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

awesome puff azuk do you have any more pics of it?
and heres a few pics from me


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

some where I will dig them out.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pics! Copperheads are sweet little snakes here's my pair. 




























Wild Bill


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

all of ur guys snakes are gorgeous!!

i spesh loving the copperheads tho,


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

*o* said:


>


I want that snake:mf_dribble:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I want that snake:mf_dribble:


Rhinocerous viper is colouful with the geometric patterns.
love the horns on its nose.
smaller than gaboon.

handlable.

no-no! no handlable. lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh they are awesome much better than gaboons IMO, that pic doesnt do it the justice it deserves though, got any other pics of her?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh they are awesome much better than gaboons IMO, that pic doesnt do it the justice it deserves though, got any other pics of her?


here

i haven't taken photos of her recently. she is very very secretive.

i put her viv at another house where is more quiet.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Wild bill is stunning going to have to get one of them ( or a het pair) one day but I want a lot of other snakes first lol lol


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

some awsome snakes there, wish i had a dwa...trails off into a dream: victory:


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

here's a nice wild _B. arietans _


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

the same one!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

*o* said:


>


stunning


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

THIS COBRA IS ABSOLUTLEY BEAUTIFUL HAS TO BE THE NICEST SNAKE I HAVE EVER SEEN:no1:


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*I had to add these pics*


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

geat pics, crotalus:notworthy:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 2, 2007)

How Do You Handle Your Snakes With A Snake Hook?
Have You Ever Had A Bite?


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Jordan said:


> How Do You Handle Your Snakes With A Snake Hook?
> Have You Ever Had A Bite?


I think *o* got bit by his rhinoceros but it was dry...
Ben


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

cant imgine the releif of a dry bite...would put your gaurd back up...: victory:


----------

